# (NC) (LR) Black (chocolate-factored) QAA (EIC & CNM Clear, Hips Excellent)



## ducdogz (Aug 24, 2013)

*(NC) (LR) QAA MH Black (chocolate-factored) Lab Stud, EIC & CNM Clear, Hips Excellent*

Deuce is a big, good looking, athletic, black (chocolate-factored) male Labrador Retriever. Deuce achieved his AKC QAA title with limited professional training at 3.4 yrs old. Deuce just finished up his AKC Master Hunter title with a rookie amateur handler. Deuce has tons of "GO" and is a great marker. Deuce has unlimited bottom-end and can take tons of pressure in training, but is trainable and willing to learn. Deuce also loves the water and has great prey drive. Currently running Field Trial Amateur stakes.


SIRE: Ducdogz Cooncreek Deuce Is Wild And Troublesome, QAA MH (Black chocolate factored - EEBb)
DOB: 04.17.2013
OFA Hips: LR-218382E31M-VPI (Excellent)
OFA Elbows: LR-EL70918M31-VPI (normal)
CERF: LR-EYE8509/31M-VPI (Clear)
CNM: LR-CNM15-425-M-PIV (Clear)
EIC: LR-EIC3158/32M-VPI (normal / Clear)
Weight: 75 lbs
Stud Fee: $750.00
($150 non-refundable breeding fee for 2 two ties. $600 balance of stud fee is due when pups are born) Additional charges for fresh chilled or frozen semen.

Deuce's 5-generation championship pedigree: FC: 14 AFC: 12 NFC: 1 NAFC: 1 QA2: 1 QAA: 3 CNFC: 1 CNAFC: 1 MH: 7 SH: 1
Big names: Ebonstar Lean Mac (HOF 2003), Chena River No Surprise (HOF 2004), Maxx's Surpise, Carolina Liquid Smoke, Carolina Smoke on The Water, Gator Pt's Sweet Potatoe Pie, Ten Bear's Road Trip

His current litter of pups can be viewed on our FaceBook page "DucDogz Retrievers".

3-gen pedigree here: https://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=77314

5-gen pedigree here: https://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/extpedigree.asp?id=77314

Call or text: 828.312.1863

email: [email protected]


----------

